# GNOME To Take The World By Storm



## CadCrazy (Jul 9, 2008)

*www.efytimes.com/admin/useradmin/photo/gnomestormy.jpg

The GNOME Foundation has appointed Stormy Peters as executive director. Stormy, a well-known industry analyst with extensive experience at Hewlett Packard and OpenLogic, will work on accelerating the adoption of GNOME and strengthening the Foundation by attracting new industry members and community contributors.

Stormy's combination of industry expertise and community background will be a great fit for GNOME. Stormy has also been involved in the GNOME community for a long time, having been one of the founding members of the GNOME Foundation Advisory Board in 2000. She has remained involved with GNOME since then, keynoting the GNOME User and Developer European Conference (GUADEC) in England in 2007. Stormy is enthusiastic about joining the GNOME Foundation full time. "I'm very excited to have the chance to help the GNOME community show the world how the GNOME desktop is changing the future of computing." Stormy will continue in an advisory role at OpenLogic.

"Stormy is one of the most well respected members of the open source industry and community." says Jim Zemlin, executive director of the Linux Foundation, "Her unique ability to work with both community volunteers and commercial industry members across a variety of open source projects will serve the GNOME Foundation well."

"Hiring Stormy represents a major step for GNOME", said Luis Villa, a director of the GNOME Foundation. "With her unique background and experience, she'll be a natural at growing industry support for the project and connecting interested parties to our community."

Simon Phipps, Chief Open Source Officer at Sun and GNOME Foundation Advisory Board Member says, "As a key supporter of GNOME, especially in connection with OpenSolaris, Sun is delighted to welcome Stormy to her new position. It is extremely gratifying to see the GNOME Foundation grow to the point where it needs an Executive Director to drive additional industry support and further increase adoption of GNOME. We look forward to working with Stormy in her new role to help her achieve this goal." 

Source

She loocs Kool 
​


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 9, 2008)

There's a storm coming 

Anyways, hope they start Gnome 3 from scratch.
Gnome 2 is too darn bloated now IMO.


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ Not really..Install it on arch and you will see! GNOME on ubuntu is, ofcourse, bloated (probably heavily customised by Ubuntu team) but a plain vanilla GNOME installation on arch or debain (maybe) is pretty light on the system!


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 9, 2008)

^Use Xfce and say that again.

Xfce offers the same level of usability at waay less use of resources.
I've used Gnome outside ubuntu too and it still is bloated.


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

ray|raven said:


> Xfce offers the same level of usability at waay less use of resources.



To each, his own. I have used Xfce too but still went back to GNOME


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

used xfce with zenwalk and again came back to good ol' Debian Sid Gnome -fast and usable.
 xfce is not at all appealing for me.also it was slow with zenwalk on my old config.


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

wtf...no profile view ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

KDE for the World 

I think its bad that developers are now moving away from KDE and going to Gnome. KDE has the advantage that it can deliver more to linux pros and enthusiasts. It takes time to learn but its worth it.

Gnome on the other hand is made keeping the masses in mind. This is good, but it is still a big no no for power users. Gnome is getting more and more mac like. Too simple, and visually appealing on the outside, light on the inside, perfect, but waaaaay too less customisable.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

^oh yeah? Kde is having the maximum market share you know! 

there is no need to compare Gnome with OS X UI. GNOME's got it s on HIG.you dont worry.


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> KDE for the World
> 
> I think its bad that developers are now moving away from KDE and going to Gnome. KDE has the advantage that it can deliver more to linux pros and enthusiasts. It takes time to learn but its worth it.
> 
> Gnome on the other hand is made keeping the masses in mind. This is good, but it is still a big no no for power users. Gnome is getting more and more mac like. Too simple, and visually appealing on the outside, light on the inside, perfect, but waaaaay too less customisable.


isn't KDE the one which provide a universal MAC bar ? 
Isnt its the one that has got everythign integrated from hardware config to networking ? like MAC ! 
Isnt its the one that appeals to newbie at first sight ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^oh yeah? Kde is having the maximum market share you know!
> 
> there is no need to compare Gnome with OS X UI. GNOME's got it s on HIG.you dont worry.


KDE has maximum market share ? But it SHOULD be the reverse. Newbies would enjoy linux better if they use Gnome and that is a fact.

RHEL, OpenSuSE, Ubuntu all recommend Gnome.

I compared Gnome UI to OSX because its very simple to use and anyone can learn gnome in less than half an hour.

Gnome HIG is also too simplistic. Like not recommending "advanced" features like PostProcessing in Totem. This too reminds me of something extremely easy to use for non tech people.

*Don't get me wrong, but I compared Gnome to OSX because its very very simple to use even by non tech people. The similarity ends there. But their objective is still the same.*

Besides, did you know that Mark Shuttleworth intends to make Ubuntu the next Mac ?


T159 said:


> isn't KDE the one which provide a universal MAC bar ?
> Isnt its the one that has got everythign integrated from hardware config to networking ? like MAC !
> Isnt its the one that appeals to newbie at first sight ?


Universal *what* bar ? Never used it much...

Intergrated is the REASON people find KDE better when at higher level. But gnome has everything in SINGLE menu.

KDE appealing to newbies at first sight ? You must be kidding right ? Most newbies I know personally find KDE scary, complicated and difficult to get used to. They absolutely LOVE gOS Rocket, the Mac look alike.

Finally, *I have nothing against gnome. I use gnome over KDE on systems meant for non tech people and non foss people. Its because Gnome is much more user friendly. But KDE is still the way to go for me personally speaking since I am a power user.*


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> KDE has maximum market share ? But it SHOULD be the reverse. Newbies would enjoy linux better if they use Gnome and that is a fact.
> 
> RHEL, OpenSuSE, Ubuntu all recommend Gnome.
> 
> ...



You are completely wrong. KDE is the one that targets so-called windows converts. Thats precisely the reason they want their environment on Windows now. Why do you think PCLinuxOS was so famous as being the friendliest distro around ? And what about Mandriva Spring now ? 

From when did OpenSuse start recommending GNOME ? I always thought they were more KDE-centric!

Universal Mac Bar means a universal menu-bar which changes its options dynamically depending on which application is active currently. Just like OS X!

Also please tell me few "customisations" you have done on KDE which were not possible on GNOME. I want to genuinely know them


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

*KDE and Gnome...*



Pat said:


> You are completely wrong. KDE is the one that targets so-called windows converts. Thats precisely the reason they want their environment on Windows now. Why do you think PCLinuxOS was so famous as being the friendliest distro around ? And what about Mandriva Spring now ?
> 
> From when did OpenSuse start recommending GNOME ? I always thought they were more KDE-centric!
> 
> ...


KDE may target windows users, but it certainly IS more customisable. KDE looks more POWERish. It has apps that can effortlessly intergrate into one another.

OpenSuSE switched to Gnome I think from Version 10.3 or something. It raised a hue and cry. OOOLD issue, and I remember debates on that topic. People alleged that they did this to ensure that RedHat competition, also using gnome and used by US Government, is supressed. *Politics. *

Universal Mac Bar is just an *option* in KDE thats not exactly there by default. Infact, KDE has three modes, one for windows, one for mac and one for linux users to get used to. This is there in its startup wizard. Its just there to attract more eyes and I personally think its sick, ugly and useless.

The customisations I did in KDE include a file browser in the kasbar, double sized kasbar (compared to gnome) for double icons (most stuff kasbar relates), etc. Konqueror can browse both the net and the files. Kaffeine is better than GXine and Totem.

I think KDE just feels a lot more intergrated and *WHOLE* compared to gnome.


----------



## hullap (Jul 9, 2008)

Will u stop the fight please? 
and i prefer xfce or fluxy over gnome
urt lags on gnome


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

Totem is faster than any other video player I tried !
Rhythmbox is faster than any other audio player I tried !
Who needs konquerer for browsing when FF is there !



> I think KDE just feels a lot more intergrated and *WHOLE* compared to gnome


remember linux was all about hack and slash. Here you are much likely to lost into GUI...lolz
linux powertools are its binaries like wc, grep, awk and others...at base they are the one working .



hullap said:


> Will u stop the fight please?
> and i prefer xfce or fluxy over gnome
> urt lags on gnome


It never did for me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

T159 said:


> Totem is faster than any other video player I tried !
> Rhythmbox is faster than any other audio player I tried !
> Who needs konquerer for browsing when FF is there !
> 
> ...


Totem faster ? Yes I agree. But more featured ? NO IT IS NOT. Its more for Xfce than Gnome.

I know linux was all hack and slash. But its different now. Today is a combination of lots of good looking GUI and commandline intergration. Else everyone would be using Ratpoison and gentoo with minimal GUI like mehulved.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think metalhead is too confused. my suggestion :dont bring ideas -try them first


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: KDE and Gnome...*



MetalheadGautham said:


> KDE may target windows users, but it certainly IS more customisable. KDE looks more POWERish. It has apps that can effortlessly intergrate into one another.



Thats what I want to know.What makes it more "POWERish"



> The customisations I did in KDE include a file browser in the kasbar, double sized kasbar (compared to gnome) for double icons (most stuff kasbar relates), etc. Konqueror can browse both the net and the files. Kaffeine is better than GXine and Totem.



What is kasbar ?  And how does that make KDE more customizable ?



> I think KDE just feels a lot more intergrated and *WHOLE* compared to gnome.


Isnt that what OS X does ? 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Today is a combination of lots of good looking GUI and commandline intergration.



Its only for you buddy..Others might be looking for EITHER a good gui to work with OR something like what mehulved works with!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I think metalhead is too confused. my suggestion :dont bring ideas -try them first


When was I ever confused ? 


Pat said:


> Isnt that what OS X does ?


so ? gnome does the simplistic part better.


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> so ? gnome does the simplistic part better.



Arre yaar..Main points ko chhodke yehi mila comment karne ko


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

Pat said:


> Arre yaar..Main points ko chhodke yehi mila comment karne ko


poweristic means er... more customisable and whole feeling.
kasbar is KDE version of taskbar.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

Gnome is as much as customizable as kde is. but Gnome uses gconf xml registry to store this to minimize the helluva lot options they got.I appreciate that.
when ever I work with kde, It feels like I have to tweak the damn thing for the umpteenth time 

@metalhead :also I believe I am a power user.I find Gnome very much easier to do work and to concentrate on it. kde does not!. 

Kde users are most prolly non-geeks and non-technical users whose life was miserabled till they foung GNU/Linux. still ,after the change ,they(ex-M$ 1users) can benefit the same window$ like desktop env by kde.that is the fact.

although I completely agree QT4.4 is way ahead of gtk2 toolkit.It will be nice if Gnome been rewritten on qt4.4 or better on GTK3(if ever it releases!). 

also one more point ,kde integrity is in question where in kde many apps crash randomly.this is not a distro specific bug.remember nautilus File browser is getting stabler day by day.I felt Gnome is where the ppl should hang out!
BUT I am NOT against Kde.I liked kdemod .


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> poweristic means er... more customisable and whole feeling.
> kasbar is KDE version of taskbar.



Lol! I dont want to know the meaning  
I want an explanation to this



MetalheadGautham said:


> more customisable



Please enlighten me


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 9, 2008)

Pat said:


> Please enlighten me



Just to show 2 of them,


Change the icon associated with all files of a specific MIME type.
Set a global shortcut for launching any application X (not just media player or file manager).
Both of these are possible using gconf-editor.  But it is not a good GUI to do it.  Its user-friendliness is worse than even Windows registry.  But I just gave explanation u wanted.  I love both DEs so will never fight for one alone.


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Just to show 2 of them,
> 
> 
> Change the icon associated with all files of a specific MIME type.
> ...



Which proves that KDE is more for GUI lovers (newbies) and GNOME, not


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 9, 2008)

/me is not interested in a DE flame war as he loves both.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

may be we can arrange mushti fight on Bangalore ?


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

Its not a flame war yaar..Just an open discussion! I dont particularly hate KDE as such. Infact I am using KDEmod on arch currently (though planning to switch to GNOME again )


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

^^subah ka bhoola shaam ko ghar laut aaye toh use bhoola nahi kehte 

Even I tried to migrate to KDE but there was something irksome about it, may be it was too monotonous for me.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 9, 2008)

KDE , Gnome and Fluxbox user here. I change as I wish though. Im quite comfortable in eithe rof these DE's


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 9, 2008)

Wtf? What have the f*cking KDE trolls got to do here? Either talk about the topic or stfu. I'm warning you!

I can't act nice all the time. Every thread is turning the same these days, sick of it!! 

Ontopic, Yes she has lot of credentials to her name, and Gnome will surely bring progressive changes under her command


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

hitboxx said:
			
		

> Ontopic, Yes she has lot of credentials to her name, and Gnome will surely *bring progressive changes under her command*


^what is the command she uses?  I want to have some tadakki in my life


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 10, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> KDE , Gnome and Fluxbox user here. I change as I wish though. Im quite comfortable in eithe rof these DE's


me oo. but I prefer IceWM over fluxbox.  Gnome and KDE are almost equally good at doing what their developers intended them to do.


praka123 said:


> Gnome is as much as customizable as kde is. but Gnome uses gconf xml registry to store this to minimize the helluva lot options they got.I appreciate that.
> when ever I work with kde, It feels like I have to tweak the damn thing for the umpteenth time
> 
> @metalhead :also I believe I am a power user.I find Gnome very much easier to do work and to concentrate on it. kde does not!.
> ...


1. gconf is tooooo complex for me. I like all options to be visible in their own programs and in a control center. period.

2. openions differ. and I respect yours as much as I respect my own. 

3. the exact reverse in my case  as a win switch I used gnome, as a hardcore geek I use kde.

4. yup. I want gnome to be QT based too. 

5. Its not just kde which crashes.



Hitboxx said:


> Wtf? What have the f*cking KDE trolls got to do here? Either talk about the topic or stfu. I'm warning you!
> 
> I can't act nice all the time. Every thread is turning the same these days, sick of it!!
> 
> Ontopic, Yes she has lot of credentials to her name, and Gnome will surely bring progressive changes under her command


1. dude, I ain't trolling. this is just open good natured civil discussion.

2. nope. this aint no os war. it feels nice to argue with civilised foss using brains for a change. each one gives only VALID points.

3. *Its a SHE ? *


----------

